# plum wood??



## grindstaff3 (Jul 14, 2008)

My father in law and myself cut up some fresh wild cherry and plum chunks.  has anyone ever used plum before?  i'm assuming its a sweet flavor like most fruit woods but not familiar with it at all.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 14, 2008)

Never had the opportunity but I bet it would be great.


----------



## moltenone (Jul 14, 2008)

i use thunder cloud plum, or so thats what i was told it was,and it has a mild flavor,i can't say it has a better flavor than any other fruit wood i've used,but i will say this ..use it,maybe mix it with something that's not over powering,perhaps oak ? good luck with your choice,if you have any quantity
go with plum only and see what you think,ive done fattys and pork butt's
with only plum,and they were great.

mark


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ain't tried it yet, an I do say yet!  When I finds some I'll be given it a try!  Should be very nice on pork, fish an poultry!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 25, 2008)

spam reported


----------

